# Visa number



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,

I will apply online for a PR(887) and one of the requested fields is "Visa number" which need to be in a specific format from my passport label. My husband has a visa label in his passport and I don't, I have only my visa grant notification where there is a visa number but in a different format and this is not accepted.

It is mentioned that "If you don't have a visa label in your passport you can use your passport details". I tried with my passport number but that is not accepted.

Is there anyone who had this problem?

How/where you can get a visa label in your passport?
Is it possible to get this visa number without a label in the passport? Only based on the visa number from the letter received when my visa was granted?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Doina,

you can try to log in via VEVO to find out your visa grant number. Otherwise contact DIBP, so they can send you your visa number in the correct format. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

We fixed this as I got a visa label in my passport. The problem i have now is that the online form is saying that I don't have a per-requisite visa.

My husband is on a 475 visa and I am on a 489 subsequent visa. Actually my husband is the main applicant, he was living already for two years in Australia, working 1 year and all conditions are met in order to be able to apply for 887.

I found out that this is a well known problem where the system is not recognizing this(in our case 475 doesn't exist anymore and is combined with a 489).

I called immi.gov and i was advised to submit my application to [email protected] where in addition to all my documents i need to add form 1276.

Is there anyone else who had the same problem?


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

Hi Doina
I had the same issue, and was advised same what you already mentioned i.e. Form 1276 and email to [email protected]

I also found this facebook page mentioning the same:-

https://www.facebook.com/RenuMigrationServices/posts/143275489168931

Ta


----------

